# Dicks Sporting Goods Sale on Gulp! baits



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont know about other Dick's locations but the one near Burlington Center Mall is having a sale on Gulp! baits 2 packs for 7 bucks if you like that kind of thing. I bought 4 myself.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I think all the dicks are having this sale. Im pretty sure the one in Greensboro had the same sale on Easter weekend.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Mail In Rebate*

It is a dang mail in rebate. I hate those. Went to one in Apex, got ready to stack up and it was a mail in rebate.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> It is a dang mail in rebate. I hate those. Went to one in Apex, got ready to stack up and it was a mail in rebate.


Sorry bro, the one I went to took it off on the spot. I had to tell the cashier about it though cause it didnt automatically come up on the register.


----------

